# Is NZ LGBT friendly?



## bunkie (Feb 6, 2012)

Has anyone moved to NZ on a work visa and/or later citizenship as a same sex couple? I can't seem to find any real information on this subject and we're looking to see how friendly the country is over all toward lgbt families. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

Well, gay marriage was recently legalized here. I think we were the 14th nation to pass it. I can't speak firsthand about immigrating here under same-sex partnership status, but I believe that you would qualify as a de facto relationship (if you meet criteria), if you aren't married already (in a state allowing it). If you qualify for de facto, you'd immigrate just like a hetero couple would... More than being gay friendly, I'd say it's simply more gay neutral. Unlike the US, people aren't interested in what you do in your private life, and it seems to be genuinely respected. I don't know that there is much of a gay social community here, it will probably depend on where you are looking to move. I know Christchurch has/had some venues that catered to lgbt, but beyond having "heard" there are venues, that's as far as I know about any scene down here. I'm sure Auckland, and maybe even Wellington have a bigger social network than we have on the S Island.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

bunkie said:


> Has anyone moved to NZ on a work visa and/or later citizenship as a same sex couple? I can't seem to find any real information on this subject and we're looking to see how friendly the country is over all toward lgbt families. Thanks in advance!


I have a theory about why you can't find much information on LGBT families - namely, that most people over here would not consider that they had to be labelled differently to any other family! We have a number of gay friends, and we all socialise and work together. 

I'd never dream about asking or judging someone about their relationships - that's up to them, and it makes no difference to how I behave towards them. You'll always find some of the older generation who are taking their time coming to terms with our changing attitudes, but generally the younger generation here are very liberal. 

So, with the possible exception of some bars and clubs in K Road, Auckland, there are very few specifically LGBT bars and clubs that I know of - they're not needed.

I think (hope) that's the way it should be - everyone treated equally.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Like anywhere, there is a certain amount of homophobia around in NZ. There is a conservative element. Even so, as Kimbella said, gay marriage has recently been made legal, without much fuss, apart from some religious groups, and there are several openly gay elected members of parliament. Generally, it is less of an issue as time goes on.


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

I am very, very gay. Like extraordinarily gay. As is my husband. 

I migrated last year as a skilled migrant. Throughout the process they referred to him as my husband, even though there was no legal recognition of same-sex marriage at the time. We have friends that have done the partnership work visa as well (both American ex-pats with Kiwi partners). Process was transparent and reasonably fast. 

I'm Auckland based and while it's not as cluey as Canada was for gay issues, it's fine. Homophobia is everywhere; NZ seems to be better than a lot of parts of the world I've seen.

Good luck!


----------



## VJ_KIWI (Jul 1, 2013)

I agree with topcat83.. people respect you irrespective to your sexual orientation.. Even if they know you are gay, their reaction would be "Ok. So what..?"


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2013)

You will find no issue in the immigration process as same sex partnerships are recognised the same as any other and if the marriage is not formal then same de facto rules apply . If children are involved, the same principles apply, namely proof of adoption or guardianship. 
*not intended to be immigration advice *


----------

